# Does my mare look pregnant



## Annalee (17 June 2018)

Hi there, Im looking for some options on whether you think my mare may look in foal as recently she starting to look very big around her belly. 
Just to explain some. Shes 6yr 13.2hh cob, typical looking trad. Through winter she does need a good feed to help her keep her weight as she does drop very quickly. Then a round two months ago the horses on our yard were turned out 24/7. First she was on a three acre with one other pony, then four weeks ago onto a 1.5 overgrown acre. So there is definitely the chance she is just full with a big grass belly!!! Only a small amount of fat gain on her shoulders, nowhere else. 

The reason I think she may be pregnant is last October my friend bought a 9 month old colt who was in the field with her for a few days before he was gelded. Hoping the would be fine as hed never seen covered a mare before, she was 2 hands taller and she was heavily rugged up and had several tail plaits. Soo, after doing some maths she could be around the 8 month mark &#128556; 

The thing that is concerning me is how fast her belly has increased. I will post a photo from the begging of May and then today. 

I would love to know what you guys think &#128522;


----------



## Annalee (17 June 2018)




----------



## be positive (17 June 2018)

She certainly could be in foal, it was very irresponsible to put a colt in with a mare intentionally thinking the difference in height would prevent him covering her, 2 hands in difference is nothing, plenty of small stallions cover mares bigger than themselves, a rug or tail plait may have made it easier rather than more difficult and a willing mare will drop onto lower ground to help matters. 

Either way you really need to know as soon as possible so you can get ready for a foal or do something about getting her weight under control before it becomes a real issue, she is extremely fat even for a mare that is 8 months in foal, she has so much grass she will only get fatter and that is not healthy for her, if she is in foal try not to let her get too fat, if she is not in foal start exercising her more and cut back on how much she gets to eat before it starts to impact on her health.


----------



## Annalee (17 June 2018)

I know it was irresponsible, it wasnt really my choice &#128530; it wasnt really just the height, she really isnt a sociable mare and has had issues with her teats being sore so she never lets Any horse near her back end. (Although I am aware a mare who may be in season and a colt is a completely different thing) There was someone around all day and the colt was stabled overnight. But of course he may have still caught her. 

Thank you. I will, they have eaten the grass down now and her work load has increased the past few weeks so hopefully if it is the grass and her wight it will be easier to control now. &#129310;


----------



## meleeka (17 June 2018)

I know of a 12hh Welsh stallion that covered a 15.2hh TB mare with a rug on so its entirely possible.

I think its probably worth getting her checked by a vet who should be able to tell more by now. 

My mare is the most antisocial mare ever and it always surprises me that she had two foals in the past. She wouldnt normally let anything near her, whether in season or not (apart from my gelding who she loves but isnt remotely interested). 

Do keep us updated


----------



## Annalee (17 June 2018)

Haha, mares are so awkward arent they! Shes a miserable sod with him. They were never left alone but, you never know.
Will be definitely think about getting her checked out. I think I will keep an eye on her over the next week or two now the grass is down. Keep her in light work and see how she is.


----------



## Annalee (18 June 2018)

A few more from today. Is she just fat  





[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tabithakat64 (18 June 2018)

This V  personally I'd be getting the vet out so you know one way or the other.


be positive said:



			She certainly could be in foal, it was very irresponsible to put a colt in with a mare intentionally thinking the difference in height would prevent him covering her, 2 hands in difference is nothing, plenty of small stallions cover mares bigger than themselves, a rug or tail plait may have made it easier rather than more difficult and a willing mare will drop onto lower ground to help matters. 

Either way you really need to know as soon as possible so you can get ready for a foal or do something about getting her weight under control before it becomes a real issue, she is extremely fat even for a mare that is 8 months in foal, she has so much grass she will only get fatter and that is not healthy for her, if she is in foal try not to let her get too fat, if she is not in foal start exercising her more and cut back on how much she gets to eat before it starts to impact on her health.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 June 2018)

Looks like she could very possibly be in foal.   you need to get vet to check.


----------



## be positive (18 June 2018)

No one can give a definitive answer from a photo so you need a vet sooner rather than later so you can make plans, if she is not in foal she needs dieting and even if she is you need to be careful how fat she gets, in the last photo her teats are visible and seem very large so she has either had foals previously or could be bagging up which means the foal is nearer than you might expect from the dates given and would explain why she is so huge at 8? months.


----------



## paddi22 (18 June 2018)

yeah she could possibly be, belly shape looks slightly preggers. If i was in your boat i'd want to definitely know so you can be making sure her nutrition etc is correct for a preggers mare and you can manage her weight as be positive says.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (18 June 2018)

Can't say for definite from a photo. I have a mare who's previously had a foal who can look pregnant when she's not but you can't  be sure without getting a vet to check.

I've covered a 17.1hh mare with my 14.2 stallion this year so height couldn't have prevented him doing the deed i'm afraid.


----------



## Annalee (18 June 2018)

Thanks everyone. Oh I will definitely be getting the vet out soon. I wasnt expecting to diagnose her here, just wondered in the meantime what people thought. Also can I add, Im not as stupid as my post makes me sound lol I know height doesnt mean anything!! It was more the fact of how small he was the way her rug and tail plaits sat, it would be like getting into Fort Knox. But obviously if theyre up for it, it will happen! &#128513;


----------



## Annalee (18 June 2018)

be positive said:



			No one can give a definitive answer from a photo so you need a vet sooner rather than later so you can make plans, if she is not in foal she needs dieting and even if she is you need to be careful how fat she gets, in the last photo her teats are visible and seem very large so she has either had foals previously or could be bagging up which means the foal is nearer than you might expect from the dates given and would explain why she is so huge at 8? months.
		
Click to expand...

Her teats are always that big, weve had them checked out. Its just the way she is. She does seem to have a small amount of water in there, but this could be due to the amount of clover in the field. 

Shes never had a foal before. Ive had her from a 3yr old and I know her history from birth. Also the now gelding only came to the yard in mid October so she couldnt be further than 8 month.


----------



## Annalee (19 June 2018)

Not assuming either way, is it possible/likely for her to belly to have increased so much just because she is full. I've been around a lot of cobs and never noticed gain like that! She hasn't gained much weight all over just a little extra cover which would be expected around this time, but her belly is very round and hard, is this how she would feel? Or is she likely to just be full and bloated. I really don't think she is in foal but there is just that tiny little bit of doubt.


----------



## Chinchilla (22 June 2018)

following


----------



## JJS (26 June 2018)

If you're on Facebook, I'd advise anyone who thinks their mare might be in foal to join The Foaling Hub, as it's a really great resource. You'll obviously still need to get the vet out to confirm one way or the other, but it's a good place to brush up on your knowledge in the meantime


----------



## Equi (26 June 2018)

Why are you so reluctant to get a vet to check ASAP? The dates point to her being 10 months, so almost ready to foal. 

She has gained a lot of weight from the first photo...to the point she is obese. Yes she could be in foal to a 9month old colt...(was he gelded then put right back in? It takes a good few weeks for them to stop being fertile after that!!!) but obesity can also make them have fluid too. Light work and cut down grazing (that shes ate down herself) won't really help an obese horse. 

You need to get answers, or it could be fatal. At this "late" stage a vet will be able to feel a foal as soon as they go in. Its not really a "ill just watch her another week and see what happens" thing...


----------



## Annalee (26 June 2018)

Hi everyone. Sorry for not keeping you updated as I havent been back on here the last few days. As it is starting to come across that I am a irresponsible and careless owner I can tell you that I did have her checked last week and is not pregnant. Just overweight!! 

Can I just explain, I didnt think she was pregnant it was just the small doubt that she could be. I would never expect a diagnosis on here! All I was asking was at a glance, while I waited for a vet, what did people think. I do know it wasnt a good idea having her in the colt but as I said it wasnt my choice, I wasnt around due to work. The colt came a few days early with no spare paddock at the time to put him in. So he was put in with my girl for 2/3 days, supervised and stables at night. He wasnt acting coltish, barely near her. And she was an absolute cow to him. After he was gelded he was separated for a few days while his stitches were healing. No excuse but cant change it now. 

Sorry if that sounds really defensive, I just wanted to say I would never leave put my pony in that kind of danger not knowing.

Thanks for the advise. Guess I best go ride the tank!! &#128513;


----------



## meleeka (26 June 2018)

Thats good news . It must be a huge relief. 

FWIW I turned up to my field one day to find next door had put a stallion in there field next to my mare. I was not happy as it could have got in if it had wanted to and I suppose it was luck that my mare wasnt in season.

Im sure you wont be risking it again!


----------

